# john deere 214



## trucker1 (Jul 26, 2013)

It has a 14hp Kohler with good compression but it burns oil like crazy but when it gets halfway to low it doesn't smoke anymore could it be the dip stick cause I don't think its the rings cause it has good compression but it was just burning massive amounts of oil and smoking until it got to half empty on the dip stick please tell me what the problem is


----------

